# Paph Hsinying Lady Duck x Johanna Burkhardt



## cabnc (Dec 9, 2022)

From Sunset Valley Orchid


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2022)

Fred clarke at svo is such a knowledgable and nice guy, _the single flower is very nice, on a larger robust multi growth plant it will produce more flowers_


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 12, 2022)

i would expect this cross to look like a smaller version of JB


----------

